# فصوص



## makala

ما معنى الفصوص؟



الجَوْهَرُ : النفيس الذي تُتَّخذ منه الفصُوص ونحوها


----------



## elroy

المقصود هنا الأحجار الكريمة.​


----------



## Mahaodeh

الفص هو القطعة الصغير الناعمة أو المقصوصة (كالحصاة أو أصغر) من الحجر الكريم. مثلا، تلك التي تركَّب على الخاتم أو السوار من ماس أو ياقوت أو زمرّد، ويشمل ذلك شبه الكريمة مثل الفيروز أو الزاركون
الجمع فصوص


----------

